# healthy eating any ideas



## eve2005 (May 3, 2012)

wilst ttc both my partner and i have been trying to live a bit healthier (even more so in reciently as time seems to be passing) in doing so i think i have found that i have a eating disorder by trying to live healthier i have found that i am scared of most foods i know my diet is bad and have done for years and i know it plays a big part in concieving but the thought of that new foood just ... i dono scares me but mattters must i have to press on and try and would like to gets some ideas for healthy food for me to try


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

my healthy eating suggestions

1) fibre. getting enough helps with hormonal balance and digestion and also supresses snacking. if you only make one change, start reading labels, and pick higher fibre options.
2) glycaemic index/load. google this if you don't know what i mean. try not to have sugar etc unless part of balancedmeal.
3) variety. best protection is to eat a wide variety of food, firstly as you get less chance of a deficiency, and second, less likely to overload on bad stuff eg, if a particular food type has chemicals in.

sometimes it's about balance and quantity as well as just 'what' you eat. for example i like duck meat which is healthy if cooked so the fat drains off, nice easy dinner, roast some duck legs, on a wire rack over oven tray, no prep just sling them in.

good luck with experimenting. x


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Eve2005

First I think you have made a really good first step to a healthier relationship with food and a healthier you, just by acknowledging the idea that you may have an eating disorder. 

Are you able to swallow tablets, because if so Pregnacare conception are a good multivitamin and they do a tablet for men too. This wouldn't be a subsitute for a balanced diet but it would help make sure you are getting the vits you need. Of course you could continue taking them when your diet improves. 

Change 4 Life site has some good recipe ideas and suggestions. Search for the 'eatwell plate' for an idea of the balance of foods a healthy diet should have.

I work with children and am particularly interested in what they eat and helping them to relax about food. I would say don't be too hard on yourself, take time and make it fun. Try new foods for snacks rather than at meal times to keep the pressure down. Cutting fresh fruit and veg up into small pieces or batons can be fun, with dips of yogurt or hummus to try. Also, try adding veg to your favourite meals in a way you won't realise it is there. Spag bol is a good one for this. Also you can add extra veg to mashed potato.

Also many gps will refer you to cognitive behavioural therapy to help you think about your feelings about food and help you change your ideas.

I wish you the very best on your journey

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## eve2005 (May 3, 2012)

thank you for the great ideas iv downloaded some great recipies treats so hopefully i can bring my self to eat them and that will play a big part in ttc


----------

